
Ask HN: Can Spamming Help? - udayrddy
I was recently approached by a data selling company with Data Guarantee Terms:<p><pre><code>  85%+ Email Deliverability

  Hard bounces of more than 15% will be replaced with new contacts.

  Not a single duplicate contact.

  Each contact will come with permission based GDPR and CAN SPAM act,

  Contacts will be for your unlimited usage.
</code></pre>
A couple of months back, I launched extracttable.com with a post on Hacker News, a week later on Reddit and answered under 10 questions on Quora. My usual nonpaying user traffic comes from Quora and &quot;direct&quot; (as what shown on Google Analytics), the paid clients were from Quora and HN. Looking into the client base, as expected, 80% of them are combined from Data Engineers&#x2F;Analysts&#x2F;Scientists and Python developers. So, I was tempted and responded to them to check the last 3 years PyCon conference users filtered by targetted Job titles. While the price they quoted was ranging between 5-10 cents for the 60K user list, I&#x27;m just wondering to see if anyone were successful in this approach.
======
jermaustin1
Can spamming help? Sure, but most mass-email platforms explicitly prohibit
sending unsolicited emails. On top of that, if you were to get even a handful
of spam complaints, your account will be immediately shut down.

~~~
udayrddy
I will be cautious in sending out emails and analyse the responses before
heading.. Thanks much, Jermy( "Developing tools in the SEO")

~~~
jermaustin1
I would actually recommend you NOT doing this.

------
bediger4000
> Each contact will come with permission based GDPR and CAN SPAM act

This line, especially the "CAN SPAM act" part, seems suspicious in the
extreme.

~~~
udayrddy
I agree, but I consider those are the users who didn't opt or not aware of "DO
NOT SPAM" sign-ups.

